# 1g filter recommendation.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The filter on my 1g just crapped out on me. I took it apart, cleaned it, and it still won't do anything. So now I _think_ I need a replacement. The current filter came with the 1g kit so that's why I've been using it.

All the tanks has is 3 Ramshorn snails and about 11 shrimp with a good amount of moss, Guppy Grass, and two stems of Rotala rotundifolia. Does it really even NEED a filter? I'll be gone from Wednesday to Sunday so there won't be any feeding during that time.

Any recommendations on a filter for this size of tank? It needs to be really adjustable because too much current just throws the shrimp all over. My current filter I could adjust almost down to a trickle.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The little Red Sea nano filters are very nice. HOB, clear and adjustable flow. You don't really need a filter though they are nice for flow. Plants and even shrimp will appreciate some flow. If it is heavily planted you could go a few days w/o a filter, probably.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I don't even know if the stores in my area carry that filter. Never seen it before. The stores I have are:
Pets Supplies Plus
Petco
Petsmart

I'll just do a good sized PWC right before I leave. Shrimp don't make that much waste.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Petco:
Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter & Replacement Pads at PETCO

A bit expensive, IMO. You could also order it from bigal's now and it would come next week.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd love to see a picture of that 1g tank. Do you have any pictures? If so, post them.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

None of my 1g tanks have filters. They do just fine.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

cydric said:


> I'd love to see a picture of that 1g tank. Do you have any pictures? If so, post them.


It actually looks like crap. Just toss the plants in. The only ones I cared about were the Rotala I actually planted.

Don't have my dad's camera either.

I'll just go filterless and see how it goes. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i use the red sea hob too, i got mine from drsfostersmith.com


----------



## DirkW (Mar 5, 2006)

I think you'll be just fine without a filter. You've got a low bio load and plenty of plants.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You _could_ probably get by without filtration with the plants in there, but I like to have at least a little circulation in a tank to prevent dead spots.
Maybe even something as simple as a small sponge filter would work for you.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

If you want a filter on it -- doesn't need one -- try an Azoo palm filter. I have a 1G and everything does fine with no filter.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I just got my Azoo palm filter two days ago. It is running on my 2 gallon nano, and doing fine. The way the filter pad goes in could be better, but the price is so good and the need for filtration so minimal that I don't care. Mine came with one little grey knob with an off center square protrusion on the back, that doesn't seem to fit anywhere. Does anyone know what it is for? Maybe for removing the pump rotor?


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I use the whisper mini on my 5 gal office tank and i just load the internal space with bio rings. I really like the simplicity of this little filter but it might be to large for a 1 gal being an internal filter and all. Maintenance is where this filter shines as my total monthly maintenance on the filter is less then 2 minutes. I typically use a sponge filter on tanks this small, diy using a standard big als sponge covering a small pumps inlet is all that is needed. I just got the whisper as a birthday present or i would be using a small fountain pump with a sponge covering the inlet.


----------

